# Would You



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Trade marbury for KOBE??????

I would in a heartbeat......

Opinions??


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Why not throw in Tim Thomas and Penny to get Shaq as well?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i would. knowing the knicks though, kobe will either go to jail or suffer a career ending injury right after we get him


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Why not throw in Tim Thomas and Penny to get Shaq as well?


And your point is??????????


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Why not throw in Tim Thomas and Penny to get Shaq as well?


Seriously. 

You think the Lakers would give Kobe for Marbury? You are a joke.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> You think the Lakers would give Kobe for Marbury? You are a joke.


Its not a question of the Lakers "giving" Kobe for marbury,its a question of what are theie viable options as Kobe approaches free agency....

Kobe does not get along well with Phil Jackson and does not get along with Shaq..At all....He is not at all enamored with playing within the framework of the triangle..With that said,and if he opts for free agency,what do you propose the Lakers do????

Let him walk for nothing?????

Kobe can choose to play where he wants so the Lakers are at his mercy.Phoenix will probably offer him a max deal and he may opt to play there....The Lakers are fully aware of this and the only option they have is to a sign and trade with a team that Kobe approves..Certainly,the Knicks are one of them,and in that case Marbury is the only option....

So before you mouth off and call people a joke,think about what you are saying or present a more viable alternative


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I'd trade Marbury for Kobe in a heartbeat, anyone would.

I'm sure Kobe has given his agent a list of teams he'd like to play for, I wonder who they are. It must be a pretty short list of teams that have the right market/city, mix of players to win yet still be "his team", plus money to burn.

I don't know what Kobe wants from a city, from what I hear he's a homebody type, so I don't know if NY is important to him. I also doubt we have the right mix of players to win, even with him. But we certainly have money to burn. I think he'd only want to come here if he thought his agent could facilitate a muti-team blockbuster that would put NY in the forefront of the east. No easy feat.

I'm not gonna add up salaries so these are rough, but how about Kobe and Fisher to the Rockets for Mobely, Francis, and Spoon. Or Kobe and Fisher to Dallas for Finley and Nash.

Or the Spurs, who may just win it again this year will be enough under the cap to sign him outright without a trade. That's a scary thought, give up nothing and own the league for a decade! I don't know if that would fit the terms of being his team, but it would certainly satisfy his desire to stick it to Shaq and Phil in a big way.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Pound of Silver for a Pound of Gold?


----------



## fugazy11 (Apr 28, 2004)

yes but sa said they are resigning terkoglu and ginobili no matter what so they wont be able to offer him the max unelss they sign both of those 2 cheap.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm not sure how the cap works but I think they'd be able to sign Kobe first, then go over the cap re-signing existing players. But even if I'm wrong about getting him and giving nothing up, who'd you rather have, Kobe or Manu and Turk? Duncan, Parker and Kobe would still rule.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

It is my most sincere belief that Kobe will got to the suns, they have cap room, they have an upcoming squad of near star that will make him look good while he outshines them, and they have his childhood idol as coach.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> It is my most sincere belief that Kobe will got to the suns, they have cap room, they have an upcoming squad of near star that will make him look good while he outshines them, and they have his childhood idol as coach.


Phoenix is definetly the front runner and it would be his team...
But that means Kobe walks for FREE and I cant see L.A suffering the same fate that Orlando did with Shaq,but it would be payback...

As for San Antonio,I think Kobe wants to be the Big Show,and not be second fiddle to Duncan...With that said,if you are the Lakers,is it better to let Kobe walk for nothing or get Starbury...

I think the Knicks are the number 2 choice behind Phoenix,assumimg he is not starting for San Quentin


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Well, as long as we're talking FANTASY here in this thread (truth, I'm surprised at you...:no: ) LA wouldn't trade for Starbury. If Shaq can barely stand Kobe now, wonder what he'll do after watching Starbury go to work? Nah, realistically I say stay with the big man search, and keep hold of Marbury. Marbury WILL come thru for us. Another thing, every player has some fault. All those years some fas were killing Ewing for never winning a championship, 'he hogs the ball', 'he can't do this', or 'he can't do that', but right now they all will sell their moms and their soul for a Ewing in his PRIME. Give Marbury time, he will be a great Knick. Just surround him with the talent and let the chips fall where they may. Give IT time, he'll make the team better. Happy Mother's Day to all you DAD's holdin' it down with their's!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Personally, I would not trade Marbury for Kobe. Reason being-they are both under 7 feet, and NY needs a good big man you can throw the ball to down low more desperately than another shooting guard. Plus Marbury is in NY to stay, it's his city.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Well, as long as we're talking FANTASY here in this thread (truth, I'm surprised at you... ) LA wouldn't trade for Starbury. If Shaq can barely stand Kobe now, wonder what he'll do after watching Starbury go to work?


It is only half fantasy...L.A. has a serious decision to make shortly.They just cant let Kobe walk...And if it is true that Shaq and Kobe cant stand one another,one of them has to go.....

The way i look at it is there is a 50% chance Kobe leaves the lakers and there is an 80% chance he bolts to Phoenix or San Antonio,and a 20 percent chance he plays for NY..So the proability of him playing for the knicks is 10%,40% he plays for the suns or spurs and 50% chance he stays with the lakers....

Depending upon the probabilities you assign,his likelyhood of being in NY changes...You tell me


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Kobe ain't going to SA. Duncan is the man in SA and Kobe would once again be second fiddle.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Kobe ain't going to SA. Duncan is the man in SA and Kobe would once again be second fiddle.


Probably true. But the Clippers have Maggette and Brand (Maggette isn't as good, but you can make an arguement for Brand) and Pheonix has Amare and Marion. You could say that each team has their own stars that are just a level below Kobe. What would they think? That said, I'm pretty sure SA would rather fill their depth with Ginobilli and co. instead of busting the bank for Kobe.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dcrono3</b>!
> 
> 
> Probably true. But the Clippers have Maggette and Brand (Maggette isn't as good, but you can make an arguement for Brand) and Pheonix has Amare and Marion. You could say that each team has their own stars that are just a level below Kobe. What would they think? That said, I'm pretty sure SA would rather fill their depth with Ginobilli and co. instead of busting the bank for Kobe.



Brand Amare and Marion are not superstars yet. They would all take a backseat to Kobe, which is why the Suns are so attractive to Kobe, if he wants to take a night off or not play defense or have a lackadaisical effort in any facet of the game, he'll still leave smelling of roses because they can pick up the slack.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> Personally, I would not trade Marbury for Kobe. Reason being-they are both under 7 feet, and NY needs a good big man you can throw the ball to down low more desperately than another shooting guard. Plus Marbury is in NY to stay, it's his city.


:yes: I agree.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Brand Amare and Marion are not superstars yet. They would all take a backseat to Kobe, which is why the Suns are so attractive to Kobe, if he wants to take a night off or not play defense or have a lackadaisical effort in any facet of the game, he'll still leave smelling of roses because they can pick up the slack.


It true that both of them aren't at Kobe's level yet, but they are dang good young players, and would they be willing to take a lesser role? They might not mesh as good as some people think.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Of course they would. Remember they had steph for a while.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Of course they would. Remember they had steph for a while.


True, but as much as I hate to admit it, Marbury isn't at Kobe's level.


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

MARBURY DOMINATES THE BALL AS MUCH AS KOBE SO THERE WOULDN'T BE MUCH DIFFERENCE. KOBE CAN SCORE IN MORE WAYS THAN MARBURY AND SETS UP HIS TEAMMATES ABOUT AS MUCH.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> I'm not sure how the cap works but I think they'd be able to sign Kobe first, then go over the cap re-signing existing players. But even if I'm wrong about getting him and giving nothing up, who'd you rather have, Kobe or Manu and Turk? Duncan, Parker and Kobe would still rule.


correct me if im wrong, but im preetttttttyy sure u gotta re-sign your own players first before dipping into free agency. Can anyone shed some light into this matter?


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>THE COOKIE MONSTER</b>!
> MARBURY DOMINATES THE BALL AS MUCH AS KOBE SO THERE WOULDN'T BE MUCH DIFFERENCE. KOBE CAN SCORE IN MORE WAYS THAN MARBURY AND SETS UP HIS TEAMMATES ABOUT AS MUCH.


I know what most people think, but I think that Kobe will dominate the ball more if he ever goes to Phoenix. Reason is that Kobe has Shaq, Malone, and Payton on the Lakers now, and that supporting class is stronger than the one the Suns have. I dunno, this is just speculation, because we don't even know where Kobe will be going.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I may be in the minority, but if I had Kobe on my team I'd want him to dominate the ball too. The man is an incredible creator, for himself and others.


----------

